# Lazy? Bored?



## abril (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi y'all! Since I am new to Goldens I have this question: 
Simon is 10 months old, we are going for walks (around 20 min) 2-3 times during the day, and some backyard games too... He is full of energy and he is enjoying our time outside, at home he seems a little lazy, or is it bored? Or is he tired? Lol, sorry if I sound too confused, or if my post is hard to read, my mother language is Spanish ..
So, is it normal for a 10 months old GR to spend lots of time inside the house just following me from room to room and laying down next to me when I stop? Is he trying to tell me something?  
Ah, I know that seasoned GR owners will help me with this 
Thanks y'all ! 
Here is a pic of him while I am in the kitchen, there is food all over because I stuffed way too small bites into the kong  










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

Bo is 11 months and i find that sometimes he is full of energy and wants to run all day, and other days he is perfectly content laying next to me and being lazy all day. I think they tend to take on the personality of their owners.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes your dog is normal and this is why we love goldens so much
They are family dogs. 

They are always happy to play with their family but they also like to relax with their family. Even when they are resting they like to keep one eye on us at all times.

He is trying to tell you that he loves you


----------



## abril (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks Bosn'sMom and Doug!!! We had our 2 walks so far today and some backyard hide and seek games, he is taking "naps" but also he did something new while we were watching tv, he reached my arm with his paw, just like that, just to watch tv "together"  
He is a sweet puppy and we love him.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

He sounds like a normal Golden who just wants to be with his family  If you think he may be bored, start doing more short training sessions during the day, work on his obedience skills and teach him tricks. A Golden Retriever is so smart, he will make you feel like a brilliant dog trainer  It's lots of fun!!!! Look for videos on you tube for ideas on tricks to teach him. Love the photos! And your English is excellent!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

He sounds perfect to me...and so sweet. What a love bug!


----------



## abril (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks Nolefan and penny's mom ! 
Lol, yes they are Soooo smart  
Here is a pic about that "touching" thing, he wants to touch you in some way when he is resting! 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

My boy Sheldon is 11 months old and is exactly the same way.
He loves to be near both me and my DH. When he takes a nap it is near one of us.
Sometimes he needs to get plenty of exercise and fun and then there is a day of rest.
Yes, he follows me everywhere room to room.
Simon is a gorgeous golden.


----------



## EmmaandMoose (May 3, 2013)

I think that's normal. Emma is 9 1/2 months old and she spends time laying down next to the couch whenever I'm relaxing and watching tv. She also loves to get up and walk around though. Moose on the other hand has always been lazy, even as a young puppy. Both will move from room to room with me and Emma likes to lay on my feet like abril posted. They just love to be with you!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He sounds like a typical golden to me. As long as he's getting a good amount of exercise, and it sounds as if he is, I'd say he's just right! From his pictures, he looks to be in very good shape.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Lucky was always calm and quiet indoors even as a puppy. He was too tired from playing outside with other dogs and kids to look for trouble indoor. A tired puppy is a happy puppy!!!

Buddy is quiet indoors, too. Only the yorkies are wild women indoors.


----------



## abril (Aug 18, 2013)

Ah thank you ALL !!! Thanks thanks, I feel much better... I think my doubts and some stress have something to do with our Wendy, she went to the bridge fast and totally out of the blue and Now with Simon i am nervous with everything.., I just want to be a good mom. 
But, like I said this forum is great! Y'all are the best! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

